# Introducing "Jessie Jane"..sorry, no pics yet..I've a new pc, & haven't figured the photo thing out yet..



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Looking forward to pictures when you master your new PC beast.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow. It sounds like you have signed up for an adventure.


----------



## patricia. b (11 mo ago)

Dianaleez said:


> Looking forward to pictures when you master your new PC beast.


I'm waiting for a piece of equipment that will accept the memory stick from my camera...here's hoping it works... about Jessie's knees...I want to start her on an exercise program to strengthen the leg muscles. One of the exercises. is simply going from a stand upright to a down then sit...I've had her for about 2 weeks now, & she's. not limping at all, shows no sign of pain, so now's a good time to get her routine started, but she doesn't know the command "sit", so that's my top priority. Normally I would press lightly on her haunches while lifting her chin up and back. If I could do that, she would catch on very quickly..she's as smart as a whip. However, that's out of the question because of her knees, so off I went to you tube, where the video showed the lure method of holding a treat up over her head and moving it backwards. In the video it worked perfectly..as soon as the dog's bum hit the floor, it was given the treat. Great! thinks I, but no..everytime I moved the treat, JJ stepped backward. If I moved the wheelchair forward, she stepped backward. Any suggestions would be helpful. The only other thing I can think of is to maneuver her with her back close to the wall, then try the lure method. Going to try tonight, when she has a little lower energy level' hopefully. Another thing I want her to do is walk her up an incline...unfortunately, the land around here is as flat as a pancake, so I decided to buy a ramp, but have been put off by horror stories of ramps collapsing when the dog is on it (!!!) or the dog refusing to using it at all..something which I think could be prevented if I can open the ramp flat on the floor, and start by getting her to walk on that. Has anyone used a ramp they can recommend?


----------



## patricia. b (11 mo ago)

cowpony said:


> Wow. It sounds like you have signed up for an adventure.


Oh, I know ..guess I like a challenge..LOL


----------



## patricia. b (11 mo ago)

Learning more about Jessie..she doesn't seem to know how to take treats from my hand..I really wondered at first if she had a sight problem, but she seems to be getting better at it..I think she's been well taken care of, just hasn't received any one-on-one ....yesterday I offered her a small hard plastic bottle cap, and she took it right away! First toy in 2 weeks! She marched right over to her blanket, and settled down to a happy chew (supervised).Happy day! I've tried all the commercial toys, but when I give them a little shake. to drum up interest, she only wants to play with my hand, so taking the bottle cap was a major step forward.. One big problem has been her constant screaming at Abby, my elderly cat. I've been trying to correct her verbally every time, with little success, but last night she tried to entice Abby to play, and she didn't make a sound..not even her grumbly growl. I was stunned! Of course, she has reverted back to screaming a few times since then, but the two of them have begun staring silently at each other from a safe distance. Progress is wonderful! A few days ago I put Jessie in her pen, & settled myself down for. a nice afternoon nap. I had a good sleep, and woke to find a lovely little lady dancing over to see me. I don't know how. she got out of her pen, but she was SO pleased with herself I couldn't be annoyed, in fact I was glad to see she had come looking for me. I've since reinforced the gate of the pen with some heavy objects. She watched me very carefully when I was working on it..trying to figure out a new escape route, I bet. She doesn't enjoy cuddling close, something I've missed since I lost my Charlie...she prefers to stand on my lap, facing me while I hold her paws. Not too cuddly..but she does have an endearing way of facing sideways, and seems to enjoy some kisses on her cheeks. in fact, she stays that. way for a number of kisses, then offers the other cheek to me...sweet!....What an interesting dear little soul she is....


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

It sounds like you and she are truly having a wonderful start. You have the love and the patience. Time will do the rest .


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Jessie is one lucky pup. Looking forward to pictures. Congratulations to both of you for finding each other


----------



## patricia. b (11 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> It sounds like you and she are truly having a wonderful start. You have the love and the patience. Time will do the rest .


We've had a great break through..the last 3 times she has been standing on my lap, she sort of wiggled herself into a new position and there she was, lying in my arms on her back & obviously expecting a good belly rub! I obliged with great enthusiasm...


----------



## patricia. b (11 mo ago)

Minie said:


> Jessie is one lucky pup. Looking forward to pictures. Congratulations to both of you for finding each other


Thanks for that kind remark..we have a lot in common..she's got bad knees..me too, she's lacking some social skills...me too..I think we're both lucky...


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

patricia. b said:


> a good belly rub


I have a hypothesis based on current theory of dogs self-domesticating over the last thousands of years. 

I think they came for an easier food source and for other forms of mutual help due to similarities in family structure but they stayed for the belly rubs


----------



## patricia. b (11 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> I have a hypothesis based on current theory of dogs self-domesticating over the last thousands of years.
> 
> I think they came for an easier food source and for other forms of mutual help due to similarities in family structure but they stayed for the belly rubs


Makes sense to me..LOL


----------



## Audi (Aug 3, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> I have a hypothesis based on current theory of dogs self-domesticating over the last thousands of years.
> 
> I think they came for an easier food source and for other forms of mutual help due to similarities in family structure but they stayed for the belly rubs


I once saw a documentary about the evolution of dog’s relationship to man. The food source for the dogs and protection for humans came into play. The people found a dead mother wolf/wild dog with pups and well, you know the rest. The thing that fascinated me about domestication was, they would raise the puppies around their children and would kill the ones who bit any child. Not exactly the same theory as yours, but close.


----------



## patricia. b (11 mo ago)

Audi said:


> There has been a development in the Abby/Jessie saga...Abby has come to recognize the fact that Jessie is in her crate or pen or tethered, so now she parades slowly and very deliberately in front of Jessie. It was fascinating this afternoon to watch them actually touch noses. Jessie didn't make a sound! Abby has hissed at Jessie a number of times lately, so I think Jessie has learned who's the boss in that relationship.....


----------



## patricia. b (11 mo ago)

patricia. b said:


> [/QUOT oops...something weird happened to my pc last night, & my post ended up in the wrong spot...hummmmm..anyway, onward & upward...last week I took Jessie out for her first walk. I was VERY nervous about taking her down in my scooter chair lift, but she was fine, didn't bat an eye...what a great surprise that was...so we proceeded with the walk..she SCREAMED at a car parked in a driveway, but I was able to talk her down, & she kept walking nicely alongside the scooter, until a car passed us, with a terrier leaning out the window. He SCREAMED at poor Jessie, she jumped a foot, then SCREAMED in fright, I SCREAMED (a short scream) just to join in, I guess, & the rest of the walk was spent with Jessie SCREAMING at everything, with short pauses to catch her breath, while I tried (1) to calm her down ..failure, (2) to look calm and collected..ditto failure, and (3) to appear as if I was taking a peaceful, solitary stroll through this retirement community... again, failure...we came home, Jessie holding her head high, as one would after terrorizing every parked car, drainage hole, fire hydrant, human, tree, blade of grass, sky, sky with birds in it..and one very elderly and hopefully deaf dog led by an equally elderly lady...we had to wait quite a long time for them to pass before we could continue our way home..the outing was not a success....


----------



## patricia. b (11 mo ago)

So. today, I decided to try again...we had a break of a few days to collect ourselves, and this time we took a quieter route down my lane that has homes on one side only..open grass on the other side. I thought there would be fewer monsters to frighten Jessie, but it turned out to be garbage pick up day. lots of bags on the grass all different shapes, all black and scary..so...SCREAM SCREAM SCREAM!...halfway down the lane, having failed one more time to calm Jessie's fears, I stopped with the intention of turning around, when she stopped and looked at me with her thinking eyes. Wow! I continued the walk, we came to the next bag of garbage, Jessie screamed again but at a lower pitch. I stopped. She stopped...We looked at each other, thoughtfully....we continued on quietly until we reached the next garbage bag. She barked this time, no scream. I stopped. She stopped. We ran past the next bag. SILENTLY , and finished the walk in triumphant silence except when a lady stopped her car to say what a beautiful dog Jessie is... ..SCREAM!..


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Copied from another thread

Borrowing a suggestion from Click again:

"Honor how he feels and it works. Isn't it funny how changing your own reactions to your dog's fears can make such a huge impact? Instead of worrying about how to fix it, run away from it together. Get far enough away where you can play the look at that game. Pause and take a step forward together, and another.

I remember when Noelle was terrified of helium balloons. She didn't know what they were, why they were floating, why they moved like that, and they really scared her. In a public place, I pointed to a red balloon, and told Noelle, "Oh no, it's Pennywise! We gotta go, run!"

And we did. We fled to the other side of the store, and we watched those balloons together. And we took one step closer, and Noelle sat. And we took two steps closer, and Noelle sat. And when we took three steps closer, Noelle wouldn't sit.

"Noelle! Did you see Pennywise? Run!"
Now, I'm laughing, of course. And strangers were no doubt looking at me like I'd just landed from Saturn. I didn't care. But, slowly Noelle got used to the balloons. We did it on her timetable, not mine. While we watched balloons I encouraged her. When you encourage someone, you give them courage. Giving courage as a gift sometimes looks like running away in mock terror from a helium balloon.

Laughing, being playful, while moving away from whatever was causing Noelle stress, let her know that I was there with her, and not against her. That we would meet the fearful thing and defeat it together. Balloons are a natural for being worried about Pennywise. Talking about alien abduction covers just about any other problem.

"Yes, Noelle, I know. You were standing by that loud door when the aliens abducted you last time. Let's get out of here!"

If you're willing to be playful, and have fun, and tune out the strangers who are staring at you, counter conditioning can be a lot of fun. Run away laughing. Stop and watch things and then take a step closer. Take two steps closer. Did you push it too far? Run away laughing. It keeps you from being tense and worried, and your happiness goes right down the leash.

Your dog knows you're playing. Frightened animals don't play. So, if you're acting goofy and playful, you're sending a strong signal to your dog. Huh, maybe this very scary thing is not very scary. And maybe I can relax, because my person is relaxed and happy. Move at the dog's pace and you'll get where you need to go. I encourage you to trust yourself, and encourage your dog. You're on the right road, going in the right direction. Great things are coming your way. You'll see."


ETA Cowpony and Galen's Wheelie Bin Adventures









The Things We Do for Our Dogs


A few weeks ago Galen was startled when the wind caught the lid of a recycling bin and ripped it open with a loud clatter. He now has a profound distrust of wheelie bins. Today Galen and I were happily trundling along on our afternoon walk when he went rigid and planted all four feet. There...




www.poodleforum.com













The Wheelie Bins Again!


Today is trash day again, which means wheelie bins. Galen has been much better about walking past them since the day of the Great Wheelie Bin Hunt. Today, however, one of my neighbors discarded an elaborate children's car seat, the kind that has a bunch of spinning toys attached. The apparatus...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## patricia. b (11 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> Copied from another thread
> 
> Borrowing a suggestion from Click again:
> 
> ...


Lots of good info there..thanks for that...continuing with Jessie's training..when I bought her, I was told she was paper trained..since I can't take her outside for the necessary bb, good paper training is essential.... Well, it's more hit and miss..I wonder if she was in a paper lined crate when she wasn't outside running with the other pups & dogs. I keep her tethered about 4 ft. away from me, & put down plenty of papers, but her whole area is not covered. She has toys she doesn't play with, a soft blanket she doesn't sleep on, & I talk to her often. the problem is that her attitude seems really haphazard when it comes to peeing. She's very quick about it, in 3 weeks I've only seen her pee once. Since I can't catch her in the act, & she's peeing about 6"-7" away from the paper, I don't know quite what to do to teach her to use the paper every time. Being in the wheelchair compounds the problem, since it takes time to get to her. At the moment, I'd say she's at the 50/50 mark, but I'm not sure she's giving it much thought. I haven't taken any steps to correct her when she pees on the floor, because I don't even know when she does it. I just clean it up with no fuss. She likes to snooze on the papers. Even if I covered the whole area with papers, she very quickly has them spread around in a way that makes for spots of bare floor. I should mention I'm now taking her out for a walk 2x a day... in the aft. she sleeps in her pen with her bed that she flips upside down, some. bare floor, & more papers..I don't like to scold her for something she might have done 10 minutes ago... she's a good dog, & I want to be a good teacher..suggestions, anyone? BTW, she never goes when she's outside..at least not so far...


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

When you say paper, are you referring to actual newspaper or more generally to pee pads? 



patricia. b said:


> I wonder if she was in a paper lined crate


Possible but that would be counter-productive and would only train her to eliminate in her crate which goes against most dogs' natural instincts. 



patricia. b said:


> I keep her tethered about 4 ft. away from me,


Understanding that adaptations will be in order, are you tethering her to a stationary point in your home or to you? To learn what her "tells" are, you'll need to keep eyes on to see what she does in the minute or seconds before she squats. Does she sniff? circle? any revealing behavior? Most dogs give some sort of signal.



patricia. b said:


> put down plenty of papers, but her whole area is not covered.


More "paper" coverage isn't the answer, restricting her access is, until she understands what's required from her. As my boys were nearing being fully housetrained I realized that too many pads down were actually confusing them by having too much choice. She's nearly adult in age but still a puppy so far as learning how to live in the human world.

Do you have the space for an expen for when you're not actively engaging with her? In this configuration, this pen is 36"Lx36"Wx29"H. Put a waterproof layer of scrap linoleum a bit larger under it, then add a peepad, grass potty patch, or even a litter box to one corner, maybe feed her there, always have water available, a Kong chew toy or food stuffer toy. Access might be a consideration but if you're keeping her tethered by a 4-6ft leash, this or something like, might be an option. If she's rambunctious, you'll need something a bit more solidly constructed 








FRISCO Wire Small Pet Playpen with Door, Black, 29-in - Chewy.com









Amazon.com: IRIS USA Puppy Playpen Dog Playpen Fence Enclosure with Dog Gate Door - Indoor Pet Playpen - 4 or 8 Panel : Everything Else 
35.6"W x 35.6"W x 23.6"H 
You can remove the connecting rod at the corner to get full access if needed.

or a pop-up style pen
Amazon.com : Ruff 'n Ruffus Portable Foldable Pet Playpen + Free Carrying Case + Free Travel Bowl | Available in 3 Sizes Indoor/Outdoor Water-Resistant Removable Shade Cover : Pet Supplies 









Amazon.com : Ruff 'N Ruffus Portable Foldable Pet Playpen +Free Carrying Case + Free Travel Bowl (Medium ( 36x36x23 inches), Aqua (Blue)) : Pet Supplies

The Ian Dunbar Errorless method is often recommended but would obviously need adaptation. 
*Errorless Housetraining*
Housesoiling is a spatial problem, involving perfectly normal, natural, and necessary canine behaviors (peeing and pooping) performed in inappropriate places.Housetraining is quickly and easily accomplished by praising your puppy and offering a food treat when she eliminates in an appropriate...









www.dogstardaily.com


----------



## patricia. b (11 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> When you say paper, are you referring to actual newspaper or more generally to pee pads?
> 
> 
> Possible but that would be counter-productive and would only train her to eliminate in her crate which goes against most dogs' natural instincts.
> ...


It's been a very busy couple of days...I use pee pads.... after reading both my own post and your response, I spent some time thinking about my "set up" for Jessie. I have at my disposal 3 carriers, 1 crate (sturdy & roofed) & 1 pen, like your first pic, only a bit bigger. I have been keeping JJ in the pen or tethered to a kitchen cupboard.She doesn't object to either of these...she's a very accommodating little girl, at least for now. The set up was not convenient for me..my kitchen is too small, but I did like having Jessie close. Cleaning the pen was also difficult & physically demanding, so I decided on a different arrangement, & fixed the pen so that the gate was on one side, & by leaving the pen open, I was able to attach the crate to that opening. I lined the crate with pee pads..it's not big enough for a bed and pads...and put her bed in the pen with a kong & water. This set up is easy for me to clean, gives Jessie plenty of room tp play & sleep, & has a separate bathroom, also easy for me to clean. I removed all the items she wasn't interested in, gave her a kong & 1 soft squeaky, & watched to see her reaction. The first night (it took me all day to set up the new arrangement) she peed on the pads ..good, pooped in the pen..not so good. The basic problem is that I can't get to her while she's going. Last night she peed & pooped in the crate.good, but played with her toys & slept there for a short. time..not good at all! The next 2 days I've tried different routes for our walks, & have found a great open space nearby, seldom used by other dog walkers, & I have finally seen her squats. I'm not surprised I missed them in the house..they're very quick, and for want of a better word, shallow..mostly she just spreads her legs a little...hard to see at close quarters. Because of her knees, I'm letting her set the pace ..bursts of speed, pause, check all around, sniff, then off on another burst..this is on. the grass..we walk a much shorter distance at a slower pace on the pavement. ..then I hold her for a ride around the complex. I'm hoping this regime is not harmful, & will build up the muscles around her knees. What do you think? Thanks again for your interest & helpful suggestions...


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Ok, so there's been some success!

On the heels of that, I get why you chose the crate for P-duty but the downside is if she'll ever need to be crated for whatever reason, it will always and only be a bathroom to her. That's not ideal.

The concept is good tho, I think. Maybe there's a non-crate way to separate the potty area?

This is a concept only, to take the crate out of the equation unless you're sure she'll never need to be crated anywhere for sleeping.











The idea is to add a divider within the pen, or attaching some panels to the pen where the crate is now. The divider/former crate area could contain a small litter box for the pad, making the area potentially too small for her to want to sleep in it. If you're clearing the pads after only one use, leave them for a second use. The idea is for the scent to draw her back.

That she slept in the crate, even with pee and poop in there, causes me to wonder if she likes the feeling of the covered, cozy crate for sleeping (eventually).
For her bed area, maybe drape a towel over the bed to give a bit of cozy and leave the potty area more viewable.

This may not be even a little bit feasible so look at it as kicking around more ideas.


Letting her set the pace for the exercise is great. Just curious, do you know when she was diagnosed by the vet and what grade her patella's were at then? Has she been rechecked since by your vet?


----------



## patricia. b (11 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> Ok, so there's been some success!
> 
> On the heels of that, I get why you chose the crate for P-duty but the downside is if she'll ever need to be crated for whatever reason, it will always and only be a bathroom to her. That's not ideal.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the delay in responding to your thoughtful suggestions..busy, busy...first, she. was diagnosed around the second week of April, when she was 11 months old. On the form that the vet filled out, it stated "perminate bilateral luxation", but not the degree..the breeder told me it was #3. the only time it is noticeable is when she sits..sloppy..one leg to the side..I've been unable to get to my vet yet..transportation problems..concerning the pen layout..thanks for mentioning the need to keep the crate for sleeping..I tried out a couple of variations of your drawing, & the best one has the crate outside, but attached to her playpen..I put a larger stuffed bed in there..it fits very snug, so Jess can't get it out..no more tossing her bed around..she very occasionally lies in the pee pad pan in the pen LOL(try saying that fast!).that happens less often now..she sleeps in her crate or on the floor of her pen..she still pees & poops on the floor of her pen, other times in the pan, but always poops on the floor. Today was the first time she peed twice & pooped on her walk! Yea! I have started feeding her only once a day at noon..her breeder was doing that, but I thought two meals would be better ..nope..she gets her kong treat around suppertime, & I change the pee pad during the night...this is a new routine..one that I'm ok with...on another note, she now only barks at other dogs on her walks..lots of dogs here..she's learning not to bark at them, just softly growls ...not the best, but we're getting there..we're at 2 short walks a day now, leading up to 3..I've. also been giving her a sit-stand workout daily for the knee muscles..that's about all I can think of...one cute habit she. has developed..I can shuffle a few steps and go down two shallow steps in my home, but very, very slowly..for safety sake, I've taught Jess to wait until I go down the first step before she moves..well that little cutie waits until I go down the first step. then puts her front paws only on that step, waits for me to go down the second step before she moves her back paws..it's her way of letting me set the pace..what a sweetie!....thanks so much for helping me through this somewhat discouraging time..you've given me hope in preserving.....


----------



## patricia. b (11 mo ago)

patricia. b said:


> Sorry for the delay in responding to your thoughtful suggestions..busy, busy...first, she. was diagnosed around the second week of April, when she was 11 months old. On the form that the vet filled out, it stated "perminate bilateral luxation", but not the degree..the breeder told me it was #3. the only time it is noticeable is when she sits..sloppy..one leg to the side..I've been unable to get to my vet yet..transportation problems..concerning the pen layout..thanks for mentioning the need to keep the crate for sleeping..I tried out a couple of variations of your drawing, & the best one has the crate outside, but attached to her playpen..I put a larger stuffed bed in there..it fits very snug, so Jess can't get it out..no more tossing her bed around..she very occasionally lies in the pee pad pan in the pen LOL(try saying that fast!).that happens less often now..she sleeps in her crate or on the floor of her pen..she still pees & poops on the floor of her pen, other times in the pan, but always poops on the floor. Today was the first time she peed twice & pooped on her walk! Yea! I have started feeding her only once a day at noon..her breeder was doing that, but I thought two meals would be better ..nope..she gets her kong treat around suppertime, & I change the pee pad during the night...this is a new routine..one that I'm ok with...on another note, she now only barks at other dogs on her walks..lots of dogs here..she's learning not to bark at them, just softly growls ...not the best, but we're getting there..we're at 2 short walks a day now, leading up to 3..I've. also been giving her a sit-stand workout daily for the knee muscles..that's about all I can think of...one cute habit she. has developed..I can shuffle a few steps and go down two shallow steps in my home, but very, very slowly..for safety sake, I've taught Jess to wait until I go down the first step before she moves..well that little cutie waits until I go down the first step. then puts her front paws only on that step, waits for me to go down the second step before she moves her back paws..it's her way of letting me set the pace..what a sweetie!....thanks so much for helping me through this somewhat discouraging time..you've given me hope in preserving.....


Moving right along..Jess now uses the tray pp consistently, & goes on her runs..however, as she has begun to relax and enjoy my company (we have just started to play tug) she has developed what I interpret as separation anxiety...she barks if she can't see me, I pay no attention to this, but the last few mornings have become difficult. When I wake up, I need to use the washroom, and Jess sees me go by, gets excited, & pees on the floor..the pp is still clean. I can't change my own routine & don't know how I can get her to use the tray even if she is excited. Any suggestions? Once again, thanks for sharing any thoughts you might have , I appreciate any help you can give..BTW the bare floor is still the only place for poop inside the house, at least in Jessie's mind..not mine!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Still with you 

So, good news mostly, with some new challenges.

Separation anxiety. Lots of threads on this so I searched "separation anxiety" and found For Want of Poodle's recent description of how she worked thru this. The key is taking this slowly and in very small steps. Adapt as needed.


For Want of Poodle said:


> I get it - and each dog is so unique! I do think a bigger crate is a good idea.
> 
> So, separation anxiety...
> 
> ...


Exercises

I'll be interested to hear your vet's opinion on her luxation after you have her seen. The exercises you described sound helpful. This is from a reliable source. The exercises are about 2/3 of the way down but the whole thing is worth a skim. 
Luxating Patellas: Pathology and Treatment Options | Today's Veterinary Nurse (todaysveterinarynurse.com) 

Naturally, your vet will advise you on good exercises. 


Pees and poops

I hope that as you continue working with her on the excitement/anxiety, and as she continues to settle in, the excited peeing will reduce. It might also just be her age. Remo did that til he was about a year old or so, and still might at the vet. 

For the poop on the floor I hope someone else has some ideas but all I can think of is that she somehow got the idea that's the place. 
If it's a surface that you can get steam cleaned, or use an enzyme cleaner all over, that might help break the connection. 

If I think of anything else, I'll let you know.


----------



## patricia. b (11 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> Still with you
> 
> So, good news mostly, with some new challenges.
> 
> ...


sorry for the delay in responding...I'm trying to rebuild a much neglected garden..at least I was, until I discovered there's a large increase in ticks here in the community this year..Jessie was bitten once, & will be tested in another couple of weeks...I didn't know tics would infest lawns...so that's something new to contend with. She's going to get spayed on the 23rd, hopefully she doesn't come into her second heat before then...she has a couple of small hard rough black lumps on the edge of her ear..I scratched one, & it had what looked like a coarse white powder inside..never seen anything like that before, either..the challenges mount..I'm convinced she's been kept caged with no separate place to do her business, but one day last week she pooped on the pp!!! I praised her highly, but since I didn't catch her in the act, she probably didn't know what got into me. She has been using the pp in the tray (to pee)pretty consistently, but only when in her pen..she has yet to signal me when she needs to go, & using the pp in the kitchen (where we would both like her to be)is hit & miss..one really good news ..the last 4 walks we have encountered rabbits, squirrels, dogs, people, cars, big trucks, etc. in complete silence! (maybe a little heavy breathing if the dog is really big)..I'm very proud of her..she's doing her. very best, bless her wee heart..thanks for the info on separation anxiety...she's slowly relaxing here..the last few days she's been able to sleep with her back towards me..before that, she had to keep her eye on me at all times..


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

How're you both doing after her surgery?


----------



## patricia. b (11 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> How're you both doing after her surgery?


thanks for asking..it's been pretty rough..I was absolutely terrified, broke down crying when I handed her over to the vet.. I know neutering Charlie didn't have anything to do with his demise, but the pain of that loss is still very sharp and added to the stress....anyway, she came through the surgery fine, better than I did, but 4 days later she had torn an internal stitch, & had to go back in for a second surgery..2 operations in 5 days! I was a basket case for quite a while there, but she's a trouper, and settled in her crate without any fuss. She's been on quite heavy pain meds to help keep her quiet, and has been sleeping a lot, thank goodness. Her last dose was just this am, & we go in this afternoon to give a blood sample to be checked because of that darn tick bite. Here in. Canada ticks were mostly a problem in the bush country, but since global warming, they can even be found on lawns..ugh!! I've never even had to think about them before. I'm just hoping one more time that she's ok..(fingers crossed). One of her eyes keeps watering..she had beautiful clear eyes before the surgery, but she's now in the cone, & her ears, which are VERY large fill the whole thing she looks so cute..just like there's a halo around her, but I'm thinking she might have a hair in her eye, hopefully the vet will check that today..she still has another week to wear it. One positive thing..when she was in having the second operation, I had a chance to study her pen & rearranged it to give her a smaller space..well! the combination of the cone & smaller space has forced her to use the pp both for pee & poop!! I don't know if this will train her completely, but it can't hurt. Hopefully we'll get the ok for short walks today..she's been penned up for 2 weeks. Please forgive the long post..I really needed to unload..thanks again for keeping in touch, & HAPPY FORTH OF JULY!!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Happy days are just around the corner!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Even after taking all precautions to minimize anesthesia and surgical risks, it's still very nerve-wracking. I go thru the same.

Quite the ride lately but hopefully these current things will resolve and you'll have better times ahead!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Fingers crossed that all will be well and lots of good times ahead


----------

